# Electric outlets in garage



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

I am looking at adding more outlets in the garage. It currently only has one and it drives my insane. Can someone give me a rough idea how much it would cost to install a couple more? I am wanting it done right and I think they will need to be wired from the breaker box and then the wire ran through the attic and then through the top plate of the wall?? I know it is something I can not do myself I would most likely screw it up and burn the house down.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Piece of cake*

If you are careful not to overload, you or your electrician can add surface conduit and additional surface box outlets pretty easily.

It wouldn't look right inside but would be OK in the garage.

http://www.familyhandyman.com/garage/how-to-wire-a-finished-garage/view-all


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

truckin_angler said:


> I am looking at adding more outlets in the garage. It currently only has one and it drives my insane. Can someone give me a rough idea how much it would cost to install a couple more? I am wanting it done right and I think they will need to be wired from the breaker box and then the wire ran through the attic and then through the top plate of the wall?? I know it is something I can not do myself I would most likely screw it up and burn the house down.


I agree with Johnboat. Unless you are going to be simultaneously running a lot of power equipment, you don't need to come off a second breaker at the box. I have 7 outlets in my garage (9 counting the Garage door openers) all running off of one 20 amp breaker. I don't have any problems with the breaker tripping.

Just run a couple of additional outlet boxes off the existing box. It actually is a simple DIY, but shouldn't cost too much if you want to have it professionally done.

On edit, I should add that my shop has it's own separate sub-panel, but that's a whole different ball of wax. The garage just has a freezer, small air compressor, and garage door openers. All the outlets are just for convenience.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

If you want it right call me or Carry.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

^ this if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Run a separate breaker if you ever planning on using a decent air compressor or welder.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mstrelectricman said:


> If you want it right call me or Carry.


...and what if he wants some to the left?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

If you want it done right for sure call a pro however - running it surface mount is a dead easy DIY. Remember GFCI on all garage outlets is a good idea and is required by code now. 
If you have a nice looking garage surface mount looks a little industrial so I would not do it.
If you have a garage like mine with open studs anything goes. I have a long extension cord I keep plugged in and drag it wherever I need juice.
Kind of like the cobblers wife not having shoes. I have been an electrician since Christ was a corporal.


----------



## Suzaman (Nov 25, 2007)

I added 4 additional outlets and had him drop wiring for a couple of light fixtures a couple of summers ago. $750....the best money I spent that year. My house has a hip roof with a finished garage which made it very difficult to run the wiring. I felt so sorry for that little fellow in the the attic in July. It took him a couple of days to finish it.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

its very easy to overspend as well. I have a state trooper who lives in my hood who asked me to come check some work he did. he added his own plugs, but then when he went to sell his house, they told him it all had to be gfci, like LaddH said above. so, he installed a gfci for every plug in the garage. he could have saved the $15 or so per gfci and just used 1 gfci to protect them, but he didn't know any better.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Suzaman said:


> I added 4 additional outlets and had him drop wiring for a couple of light fixtures a couple of summers ago. $750....the best money I spent that year. My house has a hip roof with a finished garage which made it very difficult to run the wiring. I felt so sorry for that little fellow in the the attic in July. It took him a couple of days to finish it.


is that your house or trodery's house?:cop:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> If you want it right call me or Carry.


I agree with the above. While you are at it run a separate wire and breaker for your outside fridge/freezer. Run another one for your compressor or high amp toy, if you have one.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> is that your house or trodery's house?:cop:


HAH...........I had the same thought.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Where did you get those beautiful cabinets?


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Suzaman said:


> I added 4 additional outlets and had him drop wiring for a couple of light fixtures a couple of summers ago. $750....the best money I spent that year. My house has a hip roof with a finished garage which made it very difficult to run the wiring. I felt so sorry for that little fellow in the the attic in July. It took him a couple of days to finish it.


Man where did you find those cabinets? What did those run you?


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. I really want to flush mount them since the garage is finished out. I just want to get it done before I start painting and trying to spruce it up. I won't be running a lot of power tools I just want to have my freezer and beer fridge on one outlet and have other plugs on the other walls for when I do use some power tools.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Make sure to not put your fridge or freezer on a GFI outlet


----------



## Suzaman (Nov 25, 2007)

*UltiMate Cabinets*

I ordered them off the internet. *Ultimate Cabinets* the arrangement you see cost me $1650 not-assembled. I had them 2 1/2 years.....no issues


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

X2 
Don't put your fridge or freezer on a GFI. It will keep tripping. If your going sell the house , then put in a GFI before inspections. Code ya know.


----------



## gpappe (Jul 27, 2012)

And why is that? The compressor continually starting and stopping?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

truckin_angler said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I really want to* flush *mount them since the garage is finished out. I just want to get it done before I start painting and trying to spruce it up. I won't be running a lot of power tools I just want to have my freezer and beer fridge on one outlet and have other plugs on the other walls for when I do use some power tools.


No surprise, given your avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Code*

No code requires you to bring an older house up to newer code when you sell. Sure an inspector will point it out. You just say "bite me" take it as is and you can update on your nickel.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What its going to boil down to is what size breaker feeds Garage now and what size wire/and how many conductor is coming from that breaker to the existing plug in garage without that info its a **** shoot...my 2c


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> No code requires you to bring an older house up to newer code when you sell. Sure an inspector will point it out. You just say "bite me" take it as is and you can update on your nickel.


Many municipalities have laws requiring this though. I know in IL, IN, and MI where I have lived it is law.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Johnboat said:


> No code requires you to bring an older house up to newer code when you sell. Sure an inspector will point it out. You just say "bite me" take it as is and you can update on your nickel.


you're right. the home inspector can only make recommendations. however, if you want to sell your house, you'll do what you have to. or just keep until some chump comes along that doesn't care.:cheers:


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

donf said:


> X2
> Don't put your fridge or freezer on a GFI. It will keep tripping. If your going sell the house , then put in a GFI before inspections. Code ya know.


 I put my freezer and garage door opener on one circuit. If the garage door don't open I know to check the freezer.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Many municipalities have laws requiring this though. I know in IL, IN, and MI where I have lived it is law.


Not aware of any city in Texas doing this. However, since Austin has been Californicated, it is beginning stuff like that with required Energy Savings inspection before listing a house. Otherwise, Texas says a home is "grandfathered" for code in effect at time of building unless substantial additions are made.

Also Texas is a non-disclosure state as far as telling the taxman (appraisal district) what you paid for your house. It ain't none of their business!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Suzaman said:


> I added 4 additional outlets and had him drop wiring for a couple of light fixtures a couple of summers ago. $750....the best money I spent that year. My house has a hip roof with a finished garage which made it very difficult to run the wiring. I felt so sorry for that little fellow in the the attic in July. It took him a couple of days to finish it.


You have very nice looking garage. rs


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Suzaman - That is one fine looking garage!


----------



## Suzaman (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. I have a 48" flat screen tv on the wall between the cabinets now.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Just rewired my GFI's in the garages so one outlet was not protected for the freezer and the fridge. Cool little under counter fridge would trip GFI every time there is a lightning storm.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

